# Ich möchte einen Button mit JavaScript ausblenden



## ToBulk (24. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe auf einer Seite im unteren Bereich ein Kontaktformual, um schnell zu diesem zu kommen habe ich seitliche einen "Sticky Side Button" (Class: #bp-contact-button) und das Kontaktformular habe ich mit einer Sprungmarke versehen (id: contact-us).

Wenn man den Button klickt springt man zum Kontaktformular, wie kann man nun mit Java den Button dann ausblenden?

Geht es überhaupt? Da ist meine Frage.


VG Torsten


----------



## Robat (24. Mai 2019)

Redest du von JavaFX?


----------



## mrBrown (24. Mai 2019)

Oder von Java*Script*?


----------



## ToBulk (26. Mai 2019)

JavaScript


----------



## mrBrown (26. Mai 2019)

JavaScript und Java sind unterschiedliche Dinge


----------



## Robat (26. Mai 2019)

Dann bist du definitiv im falschen Unterforum gelandet. Das ist hauptsächlich ein Java Forum - es gibt aber ein Subforum für Verirrte JavaScriptler 
Grob skizziert:

```
<input type="button" id="btn" onClick="hideButton();" />
<script>
    function hideButton() {
          document.getElementById('btn').style.visibility = 'hidden';
    }
</script>
```


----------

